# ازاى  اكون مسيحيه ؟؟



## جيس (1 أبريل 2010)

جماعه انا عايزة اكلمكم فى موضوع خاص بيا انا خارج اصلا عن الموضوع دة وعايزة منكم رد انا بنت مسملة بس عايزة اكون مسيحية ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا بحب المسيحية جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## My Rock (1 أبريل 2010)

راجعي الموضوع التالي: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟
و من ثم ارجعي هنا لطرح اي سؤال.

الرب يقود خطواتك.


----------



## جيس (1 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى قوووووى ليك فى حمايه يسووع


----------



## youhnna (1 أبريل 2010)

*ممكن اوى تسالى المسيح نفسة
صليله لو قلبك صادق هيدبر كل امور حياتك*


----------



## جيس (1 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يعلم اللى فى قلبى وعارف انا بحبه قد ايه ونفسى اكون مسيحية قوووى


----------



## fredyyy (1 أبريل 2010)

جيس قال:


> ربنا يعلم اللى فى قلبى وعارف انا بحبه قد ايه ونفسى اكون مسيحية قوووى


 

*أختنا / جيس*

*الذي يريد أن يكون مسيحيًا لابد له أن يؤمن أولاً *

*بأنه خاطي ويحتاج إلى موت المسيح لغفران خطاياه ويقبل محبة المسيح المُقدمة له *

*الكتاب المُقدس بيقول* 
رومية 5 : 8 
وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ *مَحَبَّتَهُ* لَنَا لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ *خُطَاةٌ* *مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا*. ​ 
*وأن تؤمني أن يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله لكي تكون لكِ إن آمنتي حياة بإسمه* 
يوحنا 20 : 31 
وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ *إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ*. 
​
 *المسيحية إيمان بالمسيح الفادي *
*وليس إنضمام الى جماعة مُعيَّنة *
*وليس الإعتراف الشفهي بشئ معيَّن *
*بل الإيمان القلبي بقبول المصالحة مع الله *​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 أبريل 2010)

_لازم عشان تكونى مسيحيه يكون عندك ايمان كامل بالرب يسوع المسيح والعقيده المسيحيه وعن اقتناع تعام 

المسيح يكون معاكى وينور قلبك ويرشد طريقك

وسلام المسيح معاكى ياقمر
_​


----------



## جيس (2 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى قوى قوى ليكو انا بصلى على طول علشان الب يساعدنى وانا مقتنعه بجد جدا جدا بالمسيحية ومؤمنه بالرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## حمورابي (2 أبريل 2010)

*هل ألأيمان مَوجودّ . 
هَلْ تُؤمِنين أن السيدّ المَسيح ربْ . ! *


----------



## جيس (2 أبريل 2010)

طبعا اؤمن


----------



## جيس (2 أبريل 2010)

ليه مستغرب؟


----------



## حمورابي (2 أبريل 2010)

*أذاً ما يَمْنَعُك ِ مَن إقتناء ألأنجيل . والدِراسة فِيه . *


----------



## جيس (3 أبريل 2010)

انا بجد طالبة مساعدتكم كلكم


----------



## حمورابي (3 أبريل 2010)

*لا مانِع تفضلي وأسرد ِ ما تَشاءِن وأن شاء الله سوف نـُساعِدُكِ *


----------



## MATTEW (3 أبريل 2010)

*سلام المسيح معك 

طبعا اول حاجه لازم تكوني مقتنعه بالمسيحيه و المسيح المخلص و مدام انتي كده يبقي لازم تقري الأنجيل و تفهمي كلام الله و تطبقي وصاياه في حياتك و تشوفي التغير اللي هيحصل ليكي و شوفي المسيح هيعملك ايه بس اهم حاجه اقري الأنجيل و افهميه و لو عايزه اي مساعده او تفسير كلنا هنا تحت امرك و في الخدمه دائما 

عموما لو هتلاقي صعوبه في قرائه الكتاب المقدس اقصد انك تجيبيه كتاب في ايديكي 

ممكن تقريه عن طريق النت من الرابط هنا .

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/

و ابتدي اقري البشارات الأربعه اللي هما ( متي و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا  ) 

سلام المسيح معك و الرب يحميك

لكن ياريت تقوليلنا ايه السبب اللي خلاكي تؤمني بالمسيح 

*


----------



## shadyrno (4 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *سلام المسيح معك *
> 
> *طبعا اول حاجه لازم تكوني مقتنعه بالمسيحيه و المسيح المخلص و مدام انتي كده يبقي لازم تقري الأنجيل و تفهمي كلام الله و تطبقي وصاياه في حياتك و تشوفي التغير اللي هيحصل ليكي و شوفي المسيح هيعملك ايه بس اهم حاجه اقري الأنجيل و افهميه و لو عايزه اي مساعده او تفسير كلنا هنا تحت امرك و في الخدمه دائما *
> 
> ...


 

تحياتي سيدي الفاضل...
هل ممكن لو سمحت تشرحلي بإختصار شو هيه البشارات الأربعه متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ..هل هيه نفسها الانجيل ؟


----------



## MATTEW (4 أبريل 2010)

*ههه خش هنا يا معلم *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120742*


*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23325*


*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39*



*ربنا يفتح عقلك يابني *


*مواضيع حلوه جدا عن الأسلام *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118057*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125600*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117675.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128025*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125688*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129294*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101061*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51185*

*شكرا ليك *

*نكتفي يالروابط *

*المشرف *


----------



## حمورابي (4 أبريل 2010)

> تحياتي سيدي الفاضل...
> هل ممكن لو سمحت تشرحلي بإختصار شو هيه البشارات الأربعه متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ..هل هيه نفسها الانجيل ؟



*تحية
لا يــُسمح بسردّ أسءِلة أُخرى غَير السؤال ْ ألأساسي . 
تَفَضلْ بفتح مَوضوع جَديد حَول ألأنجيل وكَما دَونهُ التَلاميذّ وسوف يَتم التَعليق على حَضرتُك أن شاء الله . 

الزَميلْ أين دَليلكُم . 
الخَروف الذي أنت تَتَكلمْ عنهُ هو رَمز للفِداء أي كَلام مَجاز لَفظي . للتَقدمه والفِداء . *


----------



## جيس (4 أبريل 2010)

حبيت المسيحية وحبيت المسيح من جوايا وحسيت ان المسيحية هى الدين الصحيح


----------



## MATTEW (4 أبريل 2010)

جيس قال:


> حبيت المسيحية وحبيت المسيح من جوايا وحسيت ان المسيحية هى الدين الصحيح




*الرب معاكي و يباركك  و عموما اي استفسارات او اسئله منتظرينها منك ولا تترددي بأي سؤال **

سلام المسيح مع الكل *
​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (5 أبريل 2010)

جيس قال:


> حبيت المسيحية وحبيت المسيح من جوايا وحسيت ان المسيحية هى الدين الصحيح


 
*اختي العزيزة سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معك*
*الاحساس جميل ولكن هذا غير كافي يجب ان يكون هناك ايمان كامل وتسليم*


----------



## جيس (5 أبريل 2010)

عندى ايمان كااااااااامل وتسليم للرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أبريل 2010)

طب حبيبتي اي سؤال من اي حد انا موجوده و جاهزه للرد بنعمه الرب علي اي حد مسلم او مسيحي بس تكون اسئلته منطقيه و غير ساخره

سلام و نعمه


----------



## esambraveheart (5 أبريل 2010)

جيس قال:


> حبيت المسيحية وحبيت المسيح من جوايا وحسيت ان المسيحية هى الدين الصحيح



*اي استفسار عندك بخصوص اي شئ في العقيده المسيحيه ككل او بخصوص اي ايه في الكتاب المقدس اطرحيه اختنا الفاضله..وكلنا تحت امرك للتوضيح و الرد علي كل استفساراتك .
نعمة و محبة و سلام الرب يسوع المسيح فلتكن معك .*​


----------



## esambraveheart (5 أبريل 2010)

shadyrno قال:


> تحياتي سيدي الفاضل...
> هل ممكن لو سمحت تشرحلي بإختصار شو هيه البشارات الأربعه متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ..هل هيه نفسها الانجيل ؟



*تفضل عزيزى -و لو فيها تعب  -بطرح كل تساؤلاتك في موضوع جديد ( حتي لا نتسبب في تشتيت هذا الموضوع و نغضب اخوتنا المشرفين ) و في نفس هذا القسم او في قسم الرد علي الشبهات حول العقيده المسيحيه ..و انا حاضر بكل المحبة المسيحية للاجابة علي كل تساؤلاتك بكل تفصيل .
سلام المسيح اخي المحترم ​*


----------



## داريااه (6 أبريل 2010)

*باتمنالك الموفقية في حياتك الجديدة وخدي بالك من نفسك وكوني كتومة كفاية علشان اللي انتي مقبلة عليه صعب جدا ومحتاج لدراسة وايمان شديد... ابدائي بزيارة اي كنيسة بشرط ان تكون بعيدة عن بيتكي وتاكدي انه ماحدش يتعرف عليكي... ان مامكنتيش واثقة من ايمانكي ارجوكي بلاش الخطوات دي علشان اللي انتي مقبلة عليه مش لعب...اختك المتنصرة....*


----------



## جيس (8 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى قوى ليكو بس انا كنت عايزة اعرف ايه الفرق بين الكنيسة الارثذوكيه والكنيسة الانجيلية


----------



## fredyyy (8 أبريل 2010)

جيس قال:


> ميرسى قوى ليكو بس انا كنت عايزة اعرف ايه الفرق بين الكنيسة *الارثذوكيه* والكنيسة *الانجيلية*


 


*مسموح الأسئلة المسيحية *

*لكن ممنوع الحديث عن الطوائف حسب قوانين امنتدى *


----------



## جيس (15 أبريل 2010)

اصلى فيه هنا كنيستين انجيلية وارثذوكية وانا مش عارفة اروح انهى


----------



## حمورابي (15 أبريل 2010)

*تحية
الزَميلة جيسْ 
أبشري الدولة أصبحت (حضن يسوع) 
هَلْ أمنت ِ و تَنَصرتي . ! 
اما عَن مسألة الكًنيسة لا فَرق . بَينهمْ أذهبي ل ِ سماعْ العِظات في ألأولى . 
والثانية فَلْ تَكُن للقُداس والتَناولْ 
والله يَكونْ مَعكِ *


----------

